# Whacked!



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

I have been living in a hardened bunker for the last month or so due to the carpet bombing I suffered at the hands of several of the BOTL and SOTL here on Cigar Live. Things have settled down for the last two weeks but we were still diligently following the rules. Bomb suits when checking the mail, two out at a time one covers the other, etc.... All of our defensive tactics were planned around bombs, we thought we were safe! Mitro snuck in and took me out with small weapons fire. No big bang, just 15 really well placed shots that took out my wife and two sons. Oh well, I guess that means more food for me tomorrow during the super bowl!

Mitro thanks a lot. I have not tried many of the smaller sizes and I think this was a great idea for a bomb. I am going to enjoy the hell out of it!
And remember;

"No good deed goes unpunished"!

The well placed shots;
Padron Serie 1926 #35
Don Kiki Brown Label Reserve Botella
Tatuaje Havana VI Angeles
Graycliff "Original" Gran Dame ('97)
RP Sungrown Petite Perfecto
5 Vegas Series 'A' Anomaly
AF Hemmingway Short Story
2-Olivia Series G "Special G" Maduro
2- Don Pepein Garcia Cuban Classic 1952 (Perla)
Por Larannaga Panatela ('06)
Quintero Panatela ('01)


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

A fantastic hit for a well deserving BOTL!


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

Mitro has been on a rampage. Great hit and selection. Chubs deserves it.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Class A Chit Say hello to Mitro little friend


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damn, great hit!!! That's a first class smack down!


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm suprised you were able to get up after that one.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Another great hit Mitro, and well deserved!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Chubz,

you deserved it. I am looking for a few tasty treats to send your way. I still owe you.........


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow! All the Superbowl food and all the Superbowl smokes you can smoke, all to yourself! Awesome!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

howland1998 said:


> Mitro has been on a rampage. Great hit and selection. Chubs deserves it.


Agreed!! Nice new avatar Gerry!!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

HaH! HaH!---And someone else got your number--Great to hear--Very nicely planned hit Mitro--very nice indeed---Peace!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Damn, you packed in alot of ammo!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Very nice...


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Great job Mike!!! You woulda been hard pressed to find a more deserving target!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome hit on a very deserving member


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Great job Mike!!! You woulda been hard pressed to find a more deserving target!!


Thats why he had to be eliminated. 

Mitchell,
I didn't want to pile on , but dammit, you deserve it. I went back through some previous bomb posts and checked to see what damage YOU had caused (and there's plenty) and then my mind was made up.

I hope you don't mind that all the smokes are on the small side, but those are the sizes I typically smoke. Sometimes I think people dismiss the smaller sizes, but if they give them a shot they are pleasantly surprised how excellent some of them can be. I like all of the ones I sent (obviously, I bought them all), but the ones that really stand out to me are the Tat Angeles, the Pepin Black, and the Por Larranaga. Oh... and not to mention the Oliva, the Fonseca, the Padron 26, the ... well, lets just say its hard to pick a favorite. 

I hope you enjoy the smokes and I'd really like to hear which stand out to you when you get around to them.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice hit Mitro!!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

The man is unstoppable! And it's very amusing that Chubz is still under fire - stay on your toes!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

nice... kickin chubz while he's still down. How's the new humi's treatin' ya Chubz?? Full yet?
Mitro, Speedy G, and a few others (sorry my memory seems to be slipping) are well on their way of getting what's comin' too them...
I'm not sayin'... I'm just sayin'...


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice selection. well deserved hit


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Very good hit and a great target!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

excellent.......


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

KABOOM!!

Nice hit Mitro!!!

The devistation continues...


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Great hit! Mitro hits hard!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Chubz you had your arse handed to you :lol:


----------



## doblemaduro (Jun 24, 2007)

Kaaaaaaaaaboooooooooom!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy Cow man...you werent kidding...you really took a beating. Very nice job Mitro. great sticks.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

nice hit Mitro! Chub, i'm surprised you sill have fingers left after that bomb to type on the computer! :mrcool:


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I can't believe Chubz is still getting smacked around these days. Nice hit Mike!


----------

